# The Holy Grail in your humidor



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

So whats in your humidor that you absolutley do not want to smoke because of rarity or price?
I will not smoke the following:
2012 liberty
Avo LE 2012 Trompeta
Bhk 52 from a march 2010 stamped box
La Aurora 100 anos
Padilla 1961


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Nothing really I guess..............Still waiting to get a few BHK's to stash away for a while


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't have anything in my stash that I'm not willing to smoke...then again, my "stash" is only ~50 sticks


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

There's nothing in my stash I don't plan on smoking!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

2011 EL Ron Mexico 1/1!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I've got a gifted stick I don't want to have. It's a Nub. I would just feel strange about having the last one he gave me.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I too own nothing I would not smoke. Some are held in high regard but when the moment arises they will be burnt at the stake. Life is to short.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> 2011 EL Ron Mexico 1/1!


Damn!!! Talk about a Holy Grail... where did you find it if you dont mind me asking???


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

JoeT said:


> So whats in your humidor that you absolutley do not want to smoke because of rarity or price?


I got a Fuente Opus X I am on the fence about. Don't think I can let it sit for a year or 2. I am a smoker not a collector. Yet?


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

My stash of Ron Mexicos.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

There is nothing I wouldn't smoke.... That's why I bought Em, but there are some I only smoke once a year....


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I only have about 30-35 on hand at any given time. So there is no real holy grail in there. I just grabbed a few Padron 64's and 28's this past week. I'll hold on to those as special occasion smokes. But I wouldn't hesitate to smoke one simply because I wanted to.

Really I don't have anything that most folks on this board would be floored by.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Out of over 600 sticks I have nothing that I won't smoke! I smoked a T52 Flying Pig on Thanksgiving, an Opus on my birthday, and an '08 Liberty on July 4th. For Halloween I will be smoking an original release Tatuaje Frank. I plan to smoke EVERYTHING I have eventually!  I do have several I'll be saving for special occasions though like my Opus X Lost City, my other Opuses, my Perdomo Ediccion de Silvio and my other OR Monsters...


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmm what am I holding for a special occassion.... Well I have a ten plus Opus FFOX from '04, '05, '07, '08, some Opus X 13s, and some Behikes I plan on saving for a while. Probably wait until I have a kid to smoke my Toast Across America boxes. Smoke one box for each kid. All my other HTF stuff is up for grabs and like an idiot I bomb a lot of it out


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> My stash of Ron Mexicos.


One day Bob...you will smoke them. LoL
1 UF-13 will sit until I can replace it. The time and date will soon come but I really do want to keep this one until the time is right. Maybe when JD comes to town I'll break it out and Herf it up with him.

I also have a few BHKs I'm saving for my friends retirement, it's not that I don't want to smoke them, I do. But certain cigars call for certain times and to me this is a speacial occasion cigar.

Other then that, they will all be toasted sooner or later.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Hmm what am I holding for a special occassion.... Well I have a ten plus Opus FFOX from '04, '05, '07, '08, some Opus X 13s, and some Behikes I plan on saving for a while. Probably wait until I have a kid to smoke my Toast Across America boxes. Smoke one box for each kid. All my other HTF stuff is up for grabs and like an idiot I bomb a lot of it out


I completely forgot about my Toast Across America coffin and my other DC Julius Cesar... People around here are so freakin generous!


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Hmm what am I holding for a special occassion... Probably wait until I have a kid to smoke my Toast Across America boxes. Smoke one box for each kid.


Thats a good idea. I have a few smokes that i am saving for my brother and I to smoke when he gets some little ones of his own. Right now im done with kids i got my 3 rugrats already.

I got another bhk indound soon and now that i will have two and my brother is due home in nov from his first deployment i was seriously thinking about smoking the bhks. I dont know if i will tho they were pretty hard for me to get in the first place plus money is tight. Another thing is getting a 30 dollar plus cigar by the misses for just one cigar doesnt fly by her very well and i cant pay cash, i have to use payapl for the box splits and she always sees the amounts.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Hmm what am I holding for a special occassion.... Well I have a ten plus Opus FFOX from '04, '05, '07, '08, some Opus X 13s, and some Behikes I plan on saving for a while. Probably wait until I have a kid to smoke my Toast Across America boxes. Smoke one box for each kid. All my other HTF stuff is up for grabs and like an idiot I bomb a lot of it out


HEY! No bombing that UF-13 you fart tard! You and Baconstrips got the 2 I had. Keep them or smoke them! No bombing!

I have spoken!

(useless post 1096 and counting...)


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine is probably an Opus X Lost City. It will get smoked, just a matter of how long I can resist temptation


----------



## Laki (Apr 14, 2012)

Great question, mostly because I have a few sticks that I keep on promising myself that I will smoke, but the "occasion never seems right". Two of them right now are a cc edition limitada 2003 and a Padron 1964 family blend torpedo. One of these days . . .


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have some Anejo sharks and some GOF I plan to hold onto for awhile.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

My Guten Cala.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

meatcake said:


> HEY! No bombing that UF-13 you fart tard! You and Baconstrips got the 2 I had. Keep them or smoke them! No bombing!
> 
> I have spoken!
> 
> (useless post 1096 and counting...)


I'm not bombing mine, it was bombed to me. I will wait until JD is I town, then smoke it, hopefully with him. That will be April-May time frame, you will need to attend meatwad.

Hey what's your favorite color? it really matters.

(Hoping to get useless post number 1097...LOL)


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Trust me Brandon that thing is going to get smoked by ME and only ME!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

my holy grail is my Partagas Culebrea (sp?) that Dennis gifted to me. I am waiting for both of my brothers to be back in the US from war to smoke them with them.. It may be a long time but I'm willing to wait


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

I bought two FFP's at a B&M, one to smoke, and the other to smoke. I have one dirty rat from cigarhustler, I plan on smoking that as well. I dont have anything more rare than that. but if I did, i'd smoke it up, theyre cigars.

I see the same thing with cars, people who collect, and people who drive, theyre different breeds, we need collectors to keep the past alive. I on the other hand am a driver, they built it for me to break, and then fix, and then drag back out to the track.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

While I don't see any point in keeping cigars that I don't plan on smoking, I have a couple of Viaje Zombies that will be hard to burn...well, I have two so I will certainly smoke one of them. After that, we'll just have to see.


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a Montecristo #2 Habano from 2002 or 2003...and yes, I will smoke it when the right occasion presents itself.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

they will all be smoked sooner or later, but I do have one that I will never... ever... ever... smoke, a Puros Indios Chief!!!


----------



## False Cast (May 28, 2012)

I guess I just don't see the point in possessing a fine stick just to look at in your humidor. As they say, "Smoke'm if you've got'm!" -- no matter how good they are, as long as they're not investment pieces (which cigars are generally not).


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> they will all be smoked sooner or later, but I do have one that I will never... ever... ever... smoke, a Puros Indios Chief!!!


How old is your Chief? I have one from the late 90's, and my wife still occasionally wears the PI t-shirt that came with it!

Other than that, and some hideous 12"x66 Mexican monstrosity, I don't have anything I won't smoke. There are a few 'special occasion' smokes, and the cream of that crop is the BHK52 that BazookaJoe8 bombed me with.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Like others have stated: everything is on the chopping block. There are plenty that I won't smoke because its not their time yet. The ones that will be most difficult to set fire to are the Clear Havanas.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Cannon500 said:


> How old is your Chief? I have one from the late 90's, and my wife still occasionally wears the PI t-shirt that came with it!.


a 90s Chief... nice! mines only a few years old...


----------



## hotbike0077 (Jun 5, 2012)

False Cast said:


> I guess I just don't see the point in possessing a fine stick just to look at in your humidor. As they say, "Smoke'm if you've got'm!" -- no matter how good they are, as long as they're not investment pieces (which cigars are generally not).


I don't see why you would not want to smoke what is made to be smoked :ask: ....like having a car you won't drive... :noidea:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Phil from Chicago said:


> my holy grail is my Partagas Culebrea (sp?) that Dennis gifted to me. I am waiting for both of my brothers to be back in the US from war to smoke them with them.. It may be a long time but I'm willing to wait


me too! gonna have to wait for the right trio to be around for that. sounds like a great day for smoking yours whenever it comes!


----------



## Nightmare365wj (Jun 12, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> I've got a gifted stick I don't want to have. It's a Nub. I would just feel strange about having the last one he gave me.


Can definitely understand something like that. Other than that though as others on here have said everything is fair game. I buy cigars to smoke, and I rarely buy very expensive ones. I try to find low to mid range priced sticks that I like and are good. There are many out there if you look. Then the more pricier ones are for better occasions.

"I've got a great cigar collection - it's actually not a collection, because that would imply I wasn't going to smoke every last one of 'em." -Ron White


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

I actually have several very very special cigars that will only be smoked on special milestones

2004 Opus X (year I entered the Air Force), courtesy of socalocmatt, this will be smoked on the day of my military retirement
Several aged CCs from Bpegler, I haven't thought of what occasion that they will be smoked, but I am certainly going to save them for special occasions.

The only cigar I have in my stash that will never be smoked is my last remaining Undercrown Flying Pig. I did smoke one, traded/sold the rest, and am content to hold on to this one as a collectable


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm always one more beer away from smoking anything in mine. T52 pig has been calling me. I will prolly be smoking it soon. All my culebras have been speaking to me but those are rare occasion and group smokes. I don't think anything I have is not going to burn if the occasion is right.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

While all cigars are bought to be smoked, I will admit it's tough when you only see one left of something you can't purchase anymore. Mine lonely singles left are - Zombie (original release), Illusione Singulare 2010, Wolfman, LP L40 (not impossible, but tough to find), and a few random cc's. I'll smoke all of them, but until then they're fun to look at.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

For me it's 4 GoF carlitos from 2005 and the Forbidden Opus X's from 04, 05 and 06


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

I guess it has to be the COHIBA BEHIKE 54


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't bring myself to smoke my God of Fire Carlito Double Corona 2007, that i bought over a year ago. I've picked it up several times, caressed it, and sniffed it (it literally smells like raisin bread!!!!) but i just don't have the hear to burn it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have a 2003 Forbidden X Lancero that is off limits until it becomes 10 next year.

I have a Casa Fuente from my honeymoon that is off limits for a long time.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Unfortunately I have to admit that I'm somewhat of a collector... I have a bunch of smokes that I don't think I could bring myself to smoke. A 3 year old forbidden x lancero some odd vitolas of opus x and a few that are the last of what I had. I might smoke them if i can ever get any more but somethings are too good to turn to a pile of ashes. 
I did recently purchase a BBMF maduro and a Fuente AniverXario. Those will be hard to let go as well.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Well Maybe not the holy grail, but I don't want to smoke it. I doubt it's because of the price though.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

1966 cohiba, behike 54.....i'm scared to try


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Well Maybe not the holy grail, but I don't want to smoke it. I doubt it's because of the price though.


Come on... How bad can it be!!! You should actually do a Review on it???


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I smoked one... It was just to help someone with a photo shoot who wanted someone smoking. So there was a lot of puffing to get plenty of smoke. My throat was shot for a week...


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Everything I have is fair game. Some days I just reach in and grab an Anejo Shark, or Padron Family Reserve. I really have no reason to hold on to something.
That being said, I still have a gifted BHK 52 that I am waiting for the right time.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have an Opus X double corona that I've been sitting on for about a year and a half now. It's strange how the wrapper gets darker the longer it sits....There's also a Partagas 898 CC I'm saving for a special occasion. They both might go down on Thanksgiving and new years though...


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

For anyone holding onto BHKs, smoke em. They are a treat. Now the fear, of course, is emptying your accounts to load up on them. Opus, spark up and see if you like them. Many people just don't like them. I've seen people load up, only to find out they do not like them at all.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Good news is, Opus are easy to resell at what you paid (or a little more).


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

john37 said:


> 1966 cohiba, behike 54.....i'm scared to try


If your to scared, send it to me cause I'm not!!!


----------



## Paulharmo (Jan 2, 2012)

Two Liga FFP and No.9 (Thanks, nikonnut!) are the sacred ones in my collection at the moment, but they are most certainly going to burn someday. Just waiting for that day to come.


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

Cohiba 30th Anniversary from the jar. 

I am holding on to it until my wedding day.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

My Opus collection.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Had a single Opus X Lost City I was going to sit on for a good long time...

I bombed it out, LOL.

Got a Opus X Perfeccion #4 and Petite Lancero I'm sitting on, but they will be smoked. I've only ever had a few X's in my humidor, and the rest all got mailed away, heh.

What good are they if they can't be shared?


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Well Maybe not the holy grail, but I don't want to smoke it. I doubt it's because of the price though.


Same here, the only stogies I have that are off limits are the ones just taking up space. If the humi needs room, those special few will end up in the fire pit or given to some unsuspecting soul that thinks swisher sweets are fine cigars.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Bad Andy said:


> Everything I have is fair game. Some days I just reach in and grab an Anejo Shark, or Padron Family Reserve.


Lol thats nice i wish i could just reach in my box and pull out one of those but its not gonna happen lol. I ended up giving a buddy my last shark, padrons 45, 44, and family reserva 46. So im out of those and i cant wait till nov comes for the sharks. This year im going to load up. Last year i only bought 3 and smoked one and gave one to my bro. The only one i had left i gave away DOH! I made the mistake of saying ill buy more sharks next week and the following week all gone  so im not gonna let that happen this year.

A lot of u guys have some very nice smokes!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I mean, if it was so rare/expensive that I didn't want to smoke it, I probably wouldn't have obtained it in the first place. I mean, what's the point? I will admit to being a 'collector' as much as anyone and love the thrill of chasing hard to find cigars, but half of that fun is being part of a smaller group of people who've actually SMOKED said hard to find cigar. So... nothing is off limits. Give me a quiet Saturday evening and I'll light up my finest cigar.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> I mean, if it was so rare/expensive that I didn't want to smoke it, I probably wouldn't have obtained it in the first place. I mean, what's the point? I will admit to being a 'collector' as much as anyone and love the thrill of chasing hard to find cigars, but half of that fun is being part of a smaller group of people who've actually SMOKED said hard to find cigar. So... nothing is off limits. Give me a quiet Saturday evening and I'll light up my finest cigar.


The point is they can be a nice conversation piece until smoked for a very special or rare occasion that would have to justify smoking the holy grail. Plus many get better with age so thats another good side of it too.

In my case my bhk being off limits till i can obtain a few more. Being that i only obatin my cc from a certain person its rare that he gets bhks so i have to wait and see if they come up if not i have to wait. I had an opportunity to get one and i had the money to drop so i went ahead and got it. It is very hard for me to spend 30+ on a single cigar because it does not compute very well in my wifey's fat head and most of the time i dont have that much to just spend.

To me its almost a pride thing as well being dedicated saving them for years and seeing if I can resist it. Im pretty strange tho i hate taking cigars out of my humidor. I guess because id like to have 500 one day i really hate taking any out lowering my count. I normally always go to my b&m and buy 2 or more and smoke one there and rest go in the box. So normally i put smokes in but dont take them out.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

^best way to build a good shady right there! Buy more than you smoke :thumb:


----------



## Paulharmo (Jan 2, 2012)

LuvMaduros said:


> Same here, the only stogies I have that are off limits are the ones just taking up space. If the humi needs room, those special few will end up in the fire pit or given to some unsuspecting soul that thinks swisher sweets are fine cigars.


What's wrong with Swisher Sweets? :-|

:biglaugh:


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a few HTF sticks that I'm saving for special occasions, but I don't think there's anything I will never smoke, what's the point?


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Paulharmo said:


> What's wrong with Swisher Sweets? :-|
> 
> :biglaugh:


Anyone had the cojones to try these?

Swisher Sweet Mild Premium Inexpensive Cigars at Corona Cigar Co


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

i'm down to one ratzilla, and until i can get more, this is my favorite smoke and I will make sure the mood is right before smoking it.


----------



## Paulharmo (Jan 2, 2012)

Dark Rose said:


> Anyone had the cojones to try these?
> 
> Swisher Sweet Mild Premium Inexpensive Cigars at Corona Cigar Co


Good god, for 2 bucks a stick, I think I'll stick to the Cigarillos. No humidor required!


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Paulharmo said:


> Good god, for 2 bucks a stick, I think I'll stick to the Cigarillos. No humidor required!


:smoke2:


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't have a lot, but I had a friend hook me up with a couple Opus X Lost City. Waiting for that special occasion to fire em up. Not sure when but it will happen.:smoke2:


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

FFP!!!!!!!


----------



## Charles D (Jul 31, 2012)

I have quite a few sticks that I am waiting for special occasions to finally smoke but nothing that I wont smoke! I have a couple CC's one of which is earmarked for my team making the playoffs, an FFP thats getting smoked if they make the NFC championship. My most prized cigars are all set for special occasions of one kind or another. For me it makes it even more fun rather than just picking some arbitrary time or date to enjoy those prized sticks that most of us have.


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

Liga Privada T52, I don't come across them all too often. I also hope to pick a few up this Friday, but... I am sure I will give in and smoke the Majority of them.

Still... the hesitation of a wasted moment on a stick I can rarely get is always there.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Opus X Lost City and some Liga Privada T52 that I found on a back shelf in my BM . I will smoke these someday soon. The lost City has about three years on it. Yum.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Would you go to a fine wine merchant and ask for "A great bottle of wine I will never open..."


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

I've got a '98 cc monte cristo I'm trying to find the right occasion for. Both my opus' are only a Few months old. Dying to try one, but I want to try one that's been sitting. Got one or two other htf's. nothing crazy but eventually they will all go down.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

FWTX said:


> Would you go to a fine wine merchant and ask for "A great bottle of wine I will never open..."


Yea sure if i have not came across the moment to open it. I personally have a few wine bottles with 10 years of age on them.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

LGC MdO #1 and Party SdC 2 that I have 4 of each remaining. I will probably have 1 a year since when these are gone, they're gone. 

Like everyone said though, cigars are made to be smoked. Life is too short, smoke your cigars!


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

The only one's I won't smoke right now would be my recently purchased Oliva Masterblends 2. Searched over a year for these and have only seen them come up once (when I bought them). Have two of them and will be waiting till I get a hold of some more to smoke one. I don't necessarily collect, but there are certain cigars I hold in high regard among what I own. Being that I've accumulated close to 300 sticks or so, I've got plenty to smoke and can put certain gems aside


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

1) A Camacho Liberty 2009 in its own box coffin
2) A Davidoff Habana long corona with the pigtail tip
3) A Jose`Gener Habana long corona size that looks like a green Punch label instead of red. I acquired it about 14 years ago and haven't (also probably will not) touch it for smoking.
4) 2 Behike 56's. 
5) My last Partagas Culebra 3 pack still in the aluminum-wrap


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> 1) A Camacho Liberty 2009 in its own box coffin
> 2) A Davidoff Habana long corona with the pigtail tip
> 3) A Jose`Gener Habana long corona size that looks like a green Punch label instead of red. I acquired it about 14 years ago and haven't (also probably will not) touch it for smoking.
> 4) 2 Behike 56's.
> 5) My last Partagas Culebra 3 pack still in the aluminum-wrap


Great list! I hear that the bhk 56 is the best one out of them have u tried the 54 and 52 and if so do u agree?


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

JoeT said:


> Great list! I hear that the bhk 56 is the best one out of them have u tried the 54 and 52 and if so do u agree?


I've smoked all 3 and only like the 54 just due to size (the others are too short/too big). Also I stand corrected on the Jose`Gener - it's a Manuel Lopez green band in the tradition of Punch cigar bands :sorry:


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

All the sticks in my possession Htf and cheap alike are on death row and will die a fiery death eventually. Some sooner and others years from now. I don't own any holy grails. 

Life is way too short.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

First off, I smoked that Millenium on accident. I was actually going to smoke one on my birthday or anniversary. All the cigars in the humis are meant to be smoked. I'm not getting any younger and if I don't smoke them the trashman will. So many cigars, so little time.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Damselnotindistress said:


> 5) My last Partagas Culebra 3 pack still in the aluminum-wrap


 Very, very nice. Which year if I may politely enquire?


----------



## Rconectn (Dec 31, 2008)

gosh said:


> There's nothing in my stash I don't plan on smoking!


+1...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a few that I am not sure when they will be smoked.

Most were gifted from great BOTL's and either require age (Brain) or are just special.

my 1992 Montie A is one
and the 2011 BBMF is another
plus a few coffins Shuckins send me.
ohh and one of the Roman Candles SKFR send me.
ohh and........


I am a horder!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Very, very nice. Which year if I may politely enquire?


I bought that pack somewhere in 1998 or 1999. I do not recall the box date. Too long ago and the box it came in is long past ancient history.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Damselnotindistress said:


> I bought that pack somewhere in 1998 or 1999. I do not recall the box date. Too long ago and the box it came in is long past ancient history.


Like i said, very nice.  :dr


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

i've got a Cohiba Eplendidos and a Partagas Serie D that I've been holding on to for 3 years. i dont really know why...


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

The first premium cigar I ever bought. A Cuaba Divinos, I want to hold it as long as my cigar journey lasts. Will, prob buy some others to taste it, but this one individual will always be there.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

A few months ago I purchased a OpusX "A" Coffin still sealed in the plastic wrap, it is the last of a box from
2002. 
Last week I was given an Avo 25th Anniversary, thank you Sir!
I even found a LADC #4 from 2009 and a Tatuaje Wolfman from 2011. 
Oddly enough the ones I really enjoy Collecting is the CAO LSS 3pk Tin and some SLR rothchilds with yellow cellos I don't even know how old those are(thank you Kirsten!).


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got a beautiful EL PSD #3 from 2001 waiting for something amazing. I haven't figured out a good occasion to light it up yet.


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

July 2011 Behike 52, 1970's Dunhill Sellection no. 22(H. Upman), Original Frank.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a box of Cohiba Esplendidos that are unopened...waiting for the right occasion  And the Opus X and God of Fires that I have are waiting for the same reason.. Just can't bring myself to smoke them if the mood isn't right..lol


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

TacticalComm said:


> I have a box of Cohiba Esplendidos that are unopened...waiting for the right occasion  And the Opus X and God of Fires that I have are waiting for the same reason.. Just can't bring myself to smoke them if the mood isn't right..lol


I know how u feel. I tend to smoke cheap sticks if i smoke at home or alone. But if i have company or im at a b&m i tend to smoke much nicer sticks. Even though its the same cigar whether i smoke it alone or with company i feel like i would waste a good cigar smoking it alone with no company or special occasion.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a rather small stash, and none that are particularly expensive except a Liga Privada No. 9 I ordered last week. There are many in the humidor I've never tried (rather new at this), so there very well may be a few gems in there that I'll absolutely love, but that's where the fun lies. My LP9 is currently resting up for a Thanksgiving or birthday smoke.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

All of my cigars from my Noob sampler. I've smoked one. 

It's not only the fact that I rarely have the opportunity to get nearly all of them, but it's sentimental. On the one hand, I live moment to moment and think "if you have it today, you won't need it tomorrow" (j. joplin) On the other hand it's my nature to hold on to things that are meaningful to me.

As my collection grows I'm sure I'll be less picky but for now I'm happy letting them sit, properly stored.


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

Behike, and a Ferral pig & Tatuaje Gran Cojonu that I won't smoke without replacing.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Only cigars that I am saving right now are my Dirty Rat, Anejo, and Edicion Diamante 1980. I don't have a big stash, but since the holidays are coming, I plan on stocking up on some rare sticks!


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

> My stash of Ron Mexicos.


I keep seeing people say there RM are some good stuff. Are they really or just a Inside Puff joke? Like that "Chuck Norris" online sensation.


----------



## huggybear (Oct 30, 2012)

Opus X. Maybe on a very special occassion, but for the life of me I can't think of what that would be.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Dunhilll Cabinetta from the 80s. THat's the one Holy Grail, One Cigar that I have never been able to toast. Anything else, no problem. Might sit on it for a little while but all cigars I've had no problem enjoying. For obvious reasons, this one has been tough. The one time I did want to enjoy it I was talked out of it. :laugh:


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

B.mamba89 said:


> I keep seeing people say there RM are some good stuff. Are they really or just a Inside Puff joke? Like that "Chuck Norris" online sensation.


Yes, they are terrible. They get passed around as a joke in bombs and such.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a cigar in my humidor that I will never smoke- it's an 'honor' cigar. Let me explain...

During the attack on Pearl Harbor, the only ship to get underway was the battleship USS Nevada. After that fateful, "day that will live in infamy", the Governor of Nevada sent a telegram to the Nevada's captain, that after the war, the ships company was invited to the state Capitol to get a handshake from the governor, a silver dollar from the Carson City mint, and a 'stogie' from the Governor. Well after the war, an officer from the Nevada, with armed escort, traveled from the ship to Carson City, and received a strongbox with the silver dollars for the surviving ships company. They never went to Nevada for either their handshake or stogies...

In 2010, the remaining crew of the USS Nevada had a reunion in Reno. They contacted the governors office about collecting their handshakes and cigars. They traveled to Carson City to the Capitol for a special ceremony in their honor,and those surviving ships company finally received their long awaited handshakes and got their cigars. My unit that I commanded at the time was asked to participate in the ceremony, which was a blessing and a tribute to those brave sailors who fought and survived that day. To see those men, most in their 80's and in not the greatest of health, along with their families receive the honors due them was absolutely wonderful. To be a part of the ceremony was an honor I'll never forget. As CO, I was also presented with one of the cigars. It's in my humidor, i dont know the brand-I was told it was a pretty pricey stick- ( it was just before i got into smoking cigars again)- the wrapper is loose, and probably wouldn't last 5 minutes if I 'fired it up', but I never will, for its a reminder of a terrible day, and the sacrifices made by brave men who fought & survived that day. Those men, and hundreds of thousands of others served and sacrificed to preserve our freedom, and that cigar is a reminder of that. I honor them, and because of that, it'll never be smoked.

Sorry for the long winded post, but wanted to explain why this cigar means SO much to me.

Doc


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

^^ Great story, thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Up until a few days ago I had a dunhill monte 2 from 1960's to early 70's, but that's gone now.....

I have a don candido that's quite old as well.... along with a couple other dunhill davidoff cc's. I might as well roll a hundy and smoke that for what it's worth.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

NavyPiper said:


> I have a cigar in my humidor that I will never smoke- it's an 'honor' cigar. Let me explain...
> 
> During the attack on Pearl Harbor, the only ship to get underway was the battleship USS Nevada. After that fateful, "day that will live in infamy", the Governor of Nevada sent a telegram to the Nevada's captain, that after the war, the ships company was invited to the state Capitol to get a handshake from the governor, a silver dollar from the Carson City mint, and a 'stogie' from the Governor. Well after the war, an officer from the Nevada, with armed escort, traveled from the ship to Carson City, and received a strongbox with the silver dollars for the surviving ships company. They never went to Nevada for either their handshake or stogies...
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty damn cool, can we see a pic?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

BHK, but I'm waiting for it to have one more year on it before I light it up.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

hardcz said:


> Up until a few days ago I had a dunhill monte 2 from 1960's to early 70's, but that's gone now.....


....wow...


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

"Sounds pretty damn cool, can we see a pic?"

Sure, when I get home from work tonight I'll take a pic and try and put it up.

Doc


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

'05' Forbidden X, & a Don Carlos 75th I guess... I have a few Lost City Torp's in my Opus stash.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

szyzk said:


> BHK, but I'm waiting for it to have one more year on it before I light it up.


What year is it?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> What year is it?


January, 2011. I figure that I'll start thinking about smoking it in January of 2014.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

NavyPiper said:


> "Sounds pretty damn cool, can we see a pic?"
> 
> Sure, when I get home from work tonight I'll take a pic and try and put it up.
> 
> Doc


Thanks, that'd be great.


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

A Padron No. 46. Bought for me by a random guy after he broke my phone charger.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

As requested here's a cell phone pic of my "Honor Cigar"
It's a Perdomo Champagne 10th anniversary. I took it out of the cellophane to take the pic, and it's actually in better shape than I thought... Just a few places where the wrapper is missing.









I hope this shows up...

Doc


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

NavyPiper said:


> As requested here's a cell phone pic of my "Honor Cigar"
> It's a Perdomo Champagne 10th anniversary. I took it out of the cellophane to take the pic, and it's actually in better shape than I thought... Just a few places where the wrapper is missing.
> 
> View attachment 41374
> ...


That's a pretty seegar, Robert. It's got... an aura around it.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice Rob, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

Have 2 1999 Monte A's from a varnished 25ct box that are resting away for a long time.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Y'all, you're welcome. Now do I put it back in the cello, or leave it out? It's drier than a popcorn fart right now?

Have a great day everyone!

Doc


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Mountain Lion said:


> Have 2 1999 Monte A's from a varnished 25ct box that are resting away for a long time.


Nice!


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

NavyPiper said:


> Thanks Y'all, you're welcome. Now do I put it back in the cello, or leave it out? It's drier than a popcorn fart right now?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Doc


Thanks for the story man! If it is that dry i wouldnt risk it at the moment. I would just set it in the humi as is and hopefully it will revive some then u could put it back in the cello if u want when its n better shape. So is that an ega in ur pic if so Semper Fi Devil Dog!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

NavyPiper said:


> Thanks Y'all, you're welcome. Now do I put it back in the cello, or leave it out? It's drier than a popcorn fart right now?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Doc


I'd re-humidify it, then recello for protection.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

"So is that an ega in ur pic if so Semper Fi Devil Dog!"

Hi JoeT, thanks! Yes its an EGA, but it's actually the warfare badge for Navy Hospital Corpsmen attached to USMC units as their medics in the field. So I'm a 'Devil *Doc'* not a Devil Dog, in the strict sense of the word. But thank you for the compliment- are you FMF?

And Semper Fi to you as well!:thumb:

Doc


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Just got an Undercrown flying pig from Chris (nikonnut)

Looks fantastic, can't wait to light it up!


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

NavyPiper said:


> "So is that an ega in ur pic if so Semper Fi Devil Dog!"
> 
> Hi JoeT, thanks! Yes its an EGA, but it's actually the warfare badge for Navy Hospital Corpsmen attached to USMC units as their medics in the field. So I'm a 'Devil *Doc'* not a Devil Dog, in the strict sense of the word. But thank you for the compliment- are you FMF?
> 
> ...


I was but i got out dec 31 of 10. I was an Air traffic controller so i didnt get to do much other than control. I spent a good year and a half of my enlistment in school training to become an air traffic controller. I just got into smoking cigars over a year ago but i wish i had been while i was in. I knew several guys that i worked with for a long time who smoked them but i didnt care for it at the time. Yea I knew several devil docs and we have a lot respect for u guys. I know when they are attached to us they did everything we did training wise pt, weapons, mcmap, etc. So they were basically looked as marines by us.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Probaly the Forbidden X Destiny that I picked up from Nikonnut.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

I may smoke one but 4 of them will be saved for a very long time!!! They are also from 2011!!


----------



## republicaevan (Jun 15, 2012)

Have a lot of cool stuff, but I would have to say the A.F. Destino Al Siglo and an unopened box of Wolfmen with a personalized happy b-day from Pete Johnson.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Only one that I have had since 2009 from my friend in Knoxsville--Mike Nelson of Leaf and Ale---09 BBMF --Thinks its time and ready for this years New Years.

Thanks Mike!!!


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

republicaevan said:


> Have a lot of cool stuff, but I would have to say the A.F. Destino Al Siglo and an unopened box of Wolfmen with a personalized happy b-day from Pete Johnson.


Nice do u know him personally or did they just know it was ur bday so he personalized it for u?


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Some of my "grails" in here:









An "A" which I'm dying to smoke but won't until I can source a few more:


----------



## republicaevan (Jun 15, 2012)

JoeT said:


> Nice do u know him personally or did they just know it was ur bday so he personalized it for u?


We're not close friends (yet) but I do know him. The owner of the company I work for (Viva Republica), who knows Pete really well, told him who I was and that it was my birthday. Apparently it was one of the last two Wolfman boxes left in the factory.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

republicaevan said:


> We're not close friends (yet) but I do know him. The owner of the company I work for (Viva Republica), who knows Pete really well, told him who I was and that it was my birthday. Apparently it was one of the last two Wolfman boxes left in the factory.


Thats awesome man i really enjoy his cigars too the 7th reserva and triunfador are 2 of my favs but i would like to try more of his line!

@cw_mi very nice smokes man u must be a professional photographer!


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

The Holy Grail in my box is a 2005 Opus X BBMF that I got from my cousin when I graduated from college


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

NJW1979 said:


> The Holy Grail in my box is a 2005 Opus X BBMF that I got from my cousin when I graduated from college


Time to bust that tube open and enjoy it:smoke::smoke:ray2::drinking:


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

As for myself in search of my holy grail davidoff diademas finas. If you see a sighting please notify:attention:


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

NJW1979 said:


> The Holy Grail in my box is a 2005 Opus X BBMF that I got from my cousin when I graduated from college





xSentinelx said:


> Time to bust that tube open and enjoy it:smoke::smoke:ray2::drinking:


I dont know i think i would be scared to smoke that it would have to take a pretty special moment to burn that one exp after waiting 7 yrs!!!!!


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Mine is a Tatuaje Frank--which I plan to smoke at Christmas. Been reading that this cigar has not aged well (I really hope that's not the case) I had two--smoked one in May 2012 and it was phenomenal. This will be likely be the last one I'll ever be able to get my hands on!


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

max gas said:


> Just got an Undercrown flying pig from Chris (nikonnut)
> 
> Looks fantastic, can't wait to light it up!


Those undercrown pigs look fantastic, my prized sticks are the ones gifted to me by friends and family. I've also got a couple of sharks that I will cling to until the right moment.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a few that I plan to smoke on certain occasions, but they will all get smoked eventually. I hang on to the bands, but the cigars get smoked eventually.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Just got bombed a OSOK Filero Pre-Release Sample. That is now my Holy Grail in my humidor...


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a Partagas 150 with some age on it... Can't wait to smoke it up, hopefully soon.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

1940s Garcia Y Vega bonded stick; granted it is not a R&J or Party Dunhill Selection; but nonetheless old.


----------



## Cigar51 (Nov 17, 2012)

The only cigars in my humidor I won't smoke are the cigars from the births of my sons. To put that into perspective, my oldest son is 24.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Papichulo said:


> 1940s Garcia Y Vega bonded stick; granted it is not a R&J or Party Dunhill Selection; but nonetheless old.


Dang 1940s thats impressive how did u get ur hands on those??? And have u tried any of them?


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a hard time opting to smoke some of the earliest pre-release liga blends - I have some from 2006 and I always think to myself when they are gone they are forever gone...

Hmmm... maybe I will grab one right now. So much for willpower, no wonder I am a 350lb man... <snicker>

BR,

STS
CEO, DE


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

JoeT said:


> Dang 1940s thats impressive how did u get ur hands on those??? And have u tried any of them?


Yes, well not that exact cigar but I've had Clear Havanas. First few chunk of the cigar is rather bland and tasteless. Once it warms up it is extremely mild but with some decent flavors. The flavors build up until about an inch from the nub. Even at its high-point the cigar is mild... but what would you expect.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> 1940s Garcia Y Vega bonded stick; granted it is not a R&J or Party Dunhill Selection; but nonetheless old.


I received it from a very close HERF BOTL whale/friend. I only have one and I have not smoked it yet.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

well I would have to say a box of anejo sharks and my opus bbmf from the charity box


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll say if any of the cigars in my "favorites list" ever get discontinued for whatever reason, they will get stockpiled and then I will hesitate to toast em up.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

lol no joke MDS


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Kingtut82 said:


> well I would have to say a box of anejo sharks and my opus bbmf from the charity box


Are they from this year?


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a few BHK 52s from 2010 and a pair of Forbidden X's (2012) that will sit for quite sometime and a UF-13. Those are my humidor queens.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes the sharks are except for a few and the bbmf is a 2011.
And yea baconstrips i forgot about my forbiddens too
Heart of the bulls
And naciemientos or something like that just like baconstrips your welcome bacon lol


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, whatever Brian... I'll add to my list of cool stuff. I just picked up a box of Opus X Super Belicoso, a box of Fobidden X Destiny, and a box of Between the Lines.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Yeah, whatever Brian... I'll add to my list of cool stuff. I just picked up a box of Opus X Super Belicoso, a box of Fobidden X Destiny, and a box of Between the Lines.


And yes my wallet cried like hell... damn this stuff is expensive...


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yea whatever mr nah im going to keep them sealed then the next day well i have enough to smoke 1per month for abot 2 years lol. Ill see if i can squeeze by to smoke a stick this weekend you riach biatch


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Kingtut82 said:


> Yea whatever mr nah im going to keep them sealed then the next day well i have enough to smoke 1per month for abot 2 years lol. Ill see if i can squeeze by to smoke a stick this weekend you riach biatch


It'll be a long drive... going to the ranch to hunt this weekend.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Kingtut82 said:


> Yea whatever mr nah im going to keep them sealed then the next day well i have enough to smoke 1per month for abot 2 years lol. Ill see if i can squeeze by to smoke a stick this weekend you riach biatch


And so what if I can't resist the temptation to let them age. Does it shock you? I'm a huge bastard that has no will power when it comes to good stuff. I guess Steve Saka and I are in the same boat...


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

quite up talking yourself dude lol no your nothing like Steve Saka hahahahaha


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Kingtut82 said:


> quite up talking yourself dude lol no your nothing like Steve Saka hahahahaha


You want me to quit or quite? Yeah whatever Bryan... don't be jealous that you're not a cool chunky dude.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I've got a couple first series Tat T110's that are gonna take a special occasion to be called upon, smoked a couple a few years back and they are one of my favorite of all time. Also have a LP T52 and #9 flying pigs that I just cant seem to bring myself to light up for some reason


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Well over the weekend i end up with some really nice smokes that i will add to my list! I get one of each from the sampler and the other half is going to my bro!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

wanna trade the Camachos for another automatic watch??? Haa Haa Haa!!!!


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> wanna trade the Camachos for another automatic watch??? Haa Haa Haa!!!!


It would have to be much better than my current auto watch that a great botl gave me!!!lol


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

LOL!!!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

JoeT said:


> Well over the weekend i end up with some really nice smokes that i will add to my list! I get one of each from the sampler and the other half is going to my bro!


I knew I should have bought that box!!!! Nice pick up Joe.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I have some custom rolls from a couple well known rollers.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> I knew I should have bought that box!!!! Nice pick up Joe.


Well it was prolly u who bought the other three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

well brothers I just added a QUEEN and have 2more on the way sweeeeeeet
opus x rising x
opus x shark
opus x black orchid
and I have another 2011 bbmf natural on hold at a B&M I can ship there 45$ steep I know but it is what it is queens aren't cheap y'all know that pm me if y'all want it it's still on hold for 1 week


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Nothing too rare but my first 3 Opus X Super Belicoso, snagged them from one of my Brick and Morter yesterday.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Kingtut82 said:


> well brothers I just added a QUEEN and have 2more on the way sweeeeeeet
> opus x rising x
> opus x shark
> opus x black orchid
> and I have another 2011 bbmf natural on hold at a B&M I can ship there 45$ steep I know but it is what it is queens aren't cheap y'all know that pm me if y'all want it it's still on hold for 1 week


45$ ouch!


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

It seems like this thread is getting out of touch with its original meaning. I think there are a lot of us with a lot of really cool stuff but the "holy grail" is the top of the top.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

NJW1979 said:


> It seems like this thread is getting out of touch with its original meaning. I think there are a lot of us with a lot of really cool stuff but the "holy grail" is the top of the top.


I think that sometimes a very common cigar gifted from a specific person or friend can be a holy grail, like sentimental value. I do not think in everyone's case that their holy grail will be a very $$$ or rare cigar.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree 100% JoeT everyones is different and on top that they can change from timt to time!


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

JoeT said:


> I think that sometimes a very common cigar gifted from a specific person or friend can be a holy grail, like sentimental value. I do not think in everyone's case that their holy grail will be a very $$$ or rare cigar.


I couldn't agree more but this thread seems to be all about how many opus x people have or a list of 10 ligas. I think that when it comes to a holy grail it is really THE cigar that you most treasure. Not the most valuable. Anyone can go to casa fuente and buy a 125 dollar BBMF maduro and claim it to be there holy grail and if it is that's ok. At least that is one stick not a whole laundry list


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

NJW1979 said:


> I couldn't agree more but this thread seems to be all about how many opus x people have or a list of 10 ligas. I think that when it comes to a holy grail it is really THE cigar that you most treasure. Not the most valuable. Anyone can go to casa fuente and buy a 125 dollar BBMF maduro and claim it to be there holy grail and if it is that's ok. At least that is one stick not a whole laundry list


I dont know if u looked at the stuff i listed but i did not have even one opus x in my list. Every cigar i have on my list thus far is still in my box and all of them are hard to get, discontinued or are a limited quant made.

Lets face it though many people love the opus x and try to collect as many as they can along with the ligas. Thats fine but like me ill keep to my bhk 52, rare camacho, sharks, etc. To each their own. I have seen others too who did not post about a liga or opus.

I see where u r coming from but to some the price of a cigar can be their holy grail. I do not really consider the price of my sticks the most important although it is a factor i usually go by how hard it was for me to get what i was looking for. Like my bhk52 for example was very very hard for me to obtain a authentic cuban bhk and the price which was also high.

Another example is the sharks we get a very limited supply in my area and they go very fast (week or less of getting them) so i tend to save them and not smoke them unless i can get a nice stock pile of them. If not then they will be saved for a very special occasion.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine would probably be the Partegas Culebra Ian hit me with last year. I'm hoping to smoke it with David and Terry next summer at Herfapalooza if I can make that work!


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

I have an old Dutch Masters it's a girl stick that will be 18 next october. Most definetley not my finest stick LOL but it is the first box of smokes I ever bought the day my daughter was born. I'll smoke it when she has her first and it will likely be one of the second best smokes I'll ever have. Smoked my first premium hand rolled 2 years later and ain't looked back. Burn'em all! 

I think I'll get a Liga #9 an opus x or a Melanio out and smoke it tomarrow


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

^ I think we're being invaded by Spambots... Do NOT bomb them! lol.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Steve
All better now
Carry on...


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

JoeT said:


> I dont know if u looked at the stuff i listed but i did not have even one opus x in my list. Every cigar i have on my list thus far is still in my box and all of them are hard to get, discontinued or are a limited quant made.
> 
> Lets face it though many people love the opus x and try to collect as many as they can along with the ligas. Thats fine but like me ill keep to my bhk 52, rare camacho, sharks, etc. To each their own. I have seen others too who did not post about a liga or opus.
> 
> ...


Joe, I really do agree with you and when I read your story about you behike and feel the passion for it I can tell that is your "holy grail". I can really get on board with that. All I am saying is I think this thread is more about your behike story or Stiks Dutch master story. Those sticks have more meaning than just cool or expensive cigars. I am not trying to pick a fight or argue with you at all but when you read through the list isn't it the stories that people tell about their "holy grail" that intrests you more than the posts about how many high end sticks people have? I am not against someone's holy grail being a high end stick. I posted a long time ago that my "holy grail" was a 2005 BBMF that my cousin gave me when I graduated from college. It is not that it is expensive it is the story behind it that makes it special.


----------



## Bigcatohmy (Jan 19, 2012)

Partagas 1994 Limited Reserve, Perdomo "Grovie", Fuente Story, My first Monte open master out of my first cc box purchase, Tatuaje "tattoo"... Other than that, if the times right it's getting lit .


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't remember if I have posted in this thread or not! Oh well, anyway, right now I still have a few Casa Fuente's left that I got for my birthday 2 years ago. I got a Fuente Anejo Shark from my Puff Secret Santa this year! Woo! Then a couple Tatuaje's, The Mummy, and a TAA 2012. After next week I'll have the Anarchy Apocalypse in from smokeinn.com. 

Hell, I should just say all my cigars are the Holy Grail of my humidor. I cherish each and everyone of them! haha


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess it's hard to call something a Holy Grail when you're intending to set it on fire.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> My stash of Ron Mexicos.


Gispert Maduros from '11 maybe my stash of Gran Habano 2002's what with the wrapper quickly disappearing.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I know this is supposed to be a single cigar but I'm torn between two, I have lots of stuff that I really cherish because it is rare, expensive or because someone gave it to me, but the two that mean the most are 
1) an Opus X magnum O that my girlfriend bought for me this summer, this was shortly after I really got into this, we were in San Diego for the day and came across a little shop with opuses on the shelf, I bought one (the mark up there was ridiculous) and we went off to lunch. My girlfriend excused herself to go answer a phone call and went outside (later I found out she wasn't really on the phone and the second she got out of eye sight she sprinted off to the shop). Not too long after that she was moving back to Vancouver and she gave me the magnum which she had sneakily ran off to buy. This is important to me for a few reasons, first off she has a lot of amazing qualities but sneakiness is not one of them, neither is direction, the amount of effort I know she had to put into both going to get it unnoticed and also not getting lost, is no small feat for her, but also she had been giving me a hard time about smoking too much and it was her way of saying that she was ok with me doing anything that made me happy, and that she thought that even though the smoking wasn't her favorite thing, she did think that puff was a very positive place. I'm not ashamed to admit that it brought a tear to my eye, although part of that could be that she was leaving. 
2) I have been looking for a no 9 pig for what seems like forever and a BOTL recently sent me one, I love ligas as I'm sure anyone who knows me knows, but more importantly with something that is hard to come by an incredibly generous person who I have never actually met decided that he would rather see a smile on my face than have it for himself.


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

A.F. Hemingway Between the Lines, will light as soon as I find another to replace it. My last 2008 Monte No2 I keep waiting for a special occasion, none have been special enough.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice guys a nine piggy hell yea


----------



## blaled (Sep 14, 2012)

My first shark that I picked up about a week ago!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

I have several holy grails at the moment...each and everyone is one that has been passed to me from another BOTL here. Every time I open my humi, I scan those sticks and become paralyzed by all the great choices. The one I'm currently staring at is a Ron Stacy Signature that was sent to me by Dan (Danfish98).


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

Just my OpusX:

OpusX Pussy Juice
OpusX Angel Share Lancero
OpusX xXx Maduro (1999)
Original Release OpusX Double Corona (1995)

Need to do some reviews lol


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

For me, the "Holy Grail" is a CC Cohiba, that was given to me by one of my restaurant regulars. He and I have become friends, over the past year or so. We have talked about cigars on occasion, and he brought it to me at work one day. A nice tip, on a 2.99 breakfast, from someone that I have come to cherish.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

Currently, 2 opus x angel shares. I hope they are all they were made to be.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

oh please let us know if they are good do a review and let me know at least! this goes for all of you if y'all smoke your Queens!
cheers


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

I just got a my father le from this year and it was pretty high 20. My bro was in fl last year and the shop he went to only had one mf le 2011 and he bought it for himself. i didnt see any come through so i was unable to get any. He said if they had more he would have got one for me. Well this year my shop had them in and i told myself i dont care what the wifey thinks im getting it so i did LOL. I only got one so it will be aged for a long long time!


----------



## dscl (Nov 2, 2012)

I plan on smoking it all, but my holy grail (Im new to cigars btw) is a Willy Herrera fresh rolled that I'm going to let age and eventually smoke


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

bigmanfromou said:


> Currently, 2 opus x angel shares. I hope they are all they were made to be.


I didn't even know those were finally out... Now I've got a mission!


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Well went to the b&m and saw the monti epic no. 2 "red band" and ill say its gonna be one i will not smoke being that it is limited run and cost 20 dollars! It will take a pretty special moment for me to light it up.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have some cool stuff I bought but what I treasure most is the Cigars that were given to me. Some reason the Brotherhood seems to make them so much more special. 

I was given MY FIRST CC from my friend Matt, a Bolivar Royal Corona. Also I received an AVO 25th Annv. from a great customer when I installed his humidifier. BOTL all over the place in Washington.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Carlos Toraño BFC Master, most ive ever paid for a cigar but i had to have 1.


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

JoeT said:


> I just got a my father le from this year and it was pretty high 20. My bro was in fl last year and the shop he went to only had one mf le 2011 and he bought it for himself. i didnt see any come through so i was unable to get any. He said if they had more he would have got one for me. Well this year my shop had them in and i told myself i dont care what the wifey thinks im getting it so i did LOL. I only got one so it will be aged for a long long time!


I can still get the 2011's I know a place to get them so if they still have them I'll shoot you a pm and let you know the cost I think they were $21.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Kingtut82 said:


> I can still get the 2011's I know a place to get them so if they still have them I'll shoot you a pm and let you know the cost I think they were $21.


Thanks tut! I dont know when i can get any tho because i spent quite abit already. I got the le my father which was 20 and the monti epic no2 which was 20 also. So, i had 40 dollars n two smokes. Then i had to get some of this years sharks and a few of the oliva maduro special 2012. I ended up with 7 of this years blended sharks. The misses WAS NOT HAPPY HAPPY when i came home last time. Apparently i told her before i left for the shop i was not gonna buy anything which i dont recall. Well she got over it and i got my smokes it was well worth it.

P.S my last box splits of cubans just came in the other day and the wifey got the box before i could. Our pp address is in her name so the box was addressed to her so she opened it, i had to explain where i got the money from to get those smokes. I just told her instead of eating out for my lunch breaks i just kept the money and saved it up lol!


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Brookswphoto said:


> Just my OpusX:
> 
> OpusX Pussy Juice
> OpusX Angel Share Lancero
> ...


Pussy juice and opi maduro, did you get these from fuente himself. Talk about holy grails.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

My Cohiba Behikes and an Opus X BBMF I have found really hard to light... One of these days.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

JoeT said:


> Thanks tut! I dont know when i can get any tho because i spent quite abit already. I got the le my father which was 20 and the monti epic no2 which was 20 also. So, i had 40 dollars n two smokes. Then i had to get some of this years sharks and a few of the oliva maduro special 2012. I ended up with 7 of this years blended sharks. The misses WAS NOT HAPPY HAPPY when i came home last time. Apparently i told her before i left for the shop i was not gonna buy anything which i dont recall. Well she got over it and i got my smokes it was well worth it.
> 
> P.S my last box splits of cubans just came in the other day and the wifey got the box before i could. Our pp address is in her name so the box was addressed to her so she opened it, i had to explain where i got the money from to get those smokes. I just told her instead of eating out for my lunch breaks i just kept the money and saved it up lol!


^^^^^^^ohh man!

Next time ship them to me and I'll make sure she nevers finds out again. Lol


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

My Holy Grail(s) are:

Siglo VI Gran Reserva - this one will be saved for a very special occasion, not sure what but I will know when it comes around
1966 EL 2011 - 3 left and these are probably the single best cigars I have ever had
BHK 56 - 1 left

I have a couple limited editions from various brands, but the ones above really stand out for me and they will be smoked.


----------



## cuban- crafted (Jan 1, 2013)

My Holy Grails are:

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the lines 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece
2 2012 Camacho Liberties 
2011 Fuente Story boxed set: Natural Don Arturo Gran AniverXario, Sun Grown Don Arturo Gran AniverXario, OpusX Tauros The Bull, Don Carlos Aniversario Double Robusto

Im saving the OpusX for the day I graduate Law School 2.5 years to go :mrgreen:


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

So anyone get any over the holidays!!!


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dont know if y'all would call em Holy Grail smokes but I've got a Partagas Lusi from 1997, some Opus BBMF's and Don Carlos Lancero's. Thats the 3 that come to mind at the moment. I would have to go look through everything. I'm sure I'm forgetting some.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

i have opus lost city double rob. tat wolfman and tat black label toro and some mac.1988 churchills i am saving for my sons weddings they are 4 and 2 so it is going to be a while.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

for me it's kind of like a typical cat and mouse rootine. I wan't to so badly prolong the stand off, but then I slip... Game over!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

My holy grails are nothing too crazy but definitely worth it to me

2 Ashton classic that have to be around 5 years old... Hand me downs from my father
Tatuaje lil Boris 
LP velvet rats - jumped through hoops to find these
Opus forbidden x 13. Not a huge opus fan but can't seem to find these anywhere


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, my holy grails at the moment are the OSOK Pre-Release sample I got bombed, and two Opus Forbidden X 2010 Phantoms (Lancero) that I just recently got. They'll have to wait for a VERY special occasion... 

Also high up is a Montecristo No. 4 from that island. Not a big holy grail, since I think it's now earmarked for my birthday towards the end of April.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

For me,.....its my Opus X collection and Anejo along with my Padron Family reserves. They all are sooo far and away above all other cigars out there...so i had to list those 3. And, you could easily add 1964 padrons....Hemingways.....ALOT of Fuente and Padron sticks....


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Anymore???


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

okay, maybe this one?


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2010)

Tatuaje Black Robusto
Tatuaje Black Corona Gordo

Man, I want to smoke them so bad! As soon as I can secure one of the new jars, I'll let these 2 do what they were meant to do.....please me.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't really have any cigar that I refuse to smoke but I have lots that I save for special occasions. I don't have many liberties so in general I have them set aside as well as some of my Opus X's. However I really do not consider any of these holy grail smokes.


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Trying to figure out what kind of occasion would justify to lighting up a holy grail. Maybe birth of a baby, marriage, or anniversaries. I already have kids and married so im trying to find really good moments to light one up. 

I was gonna smoke a bhk 52 when my bro was gonna have his first kid but he got a divorce a month ago so thats out the window lol. 

Any of you smoke your holy grail cigars at certain times?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

JoeT said:


> Trying to figure out what kind of occasion would justify to lighting up a holy grail. Maybe birth of a baby, marriage, or anniversaries. I already have kids and married so im trying to find really good moments to light one up.
> 
> I was gonna smoke a bhk 52 when my bro was gonna have his first kid but he got a divorce a month ago so thats out the window lol.
> 
> Any of you smoke your holy grail cigars at certain times?


I don't really have a holy grail I have cigars I plan on aging and if I can't sell in many years from now I will smoke.. The occasion could be as simple as being in the mood.. For New Years I do normally break out some opusX's or some cigars I enjoy but nothing really special I also purchase champagne once a year which is more for the celebration etc or I will purchase champagne/bottle service and pass out the cigars when we count up our booty at the end of the year....

Just weekend before last I was handing out UF-13's and Liga 9's at the bar... I had some dirty rats, padrons, etc also in my traveldor but didn't cut into them... Aged CC's I would only smoke with family or close friends maybe for business have to be a worthy account


----------



## Zookie (Feb 25, 2013)

I got a few now that I think about it.

A couple of Siglo VI, a Oliva Masterblend I, Cohiba Behike, Padron 1926 40years, Padron 1964 85, 45, 46 years.

A Partagas La Casa Del habano, Don Carlos Edición de Aniversario Double Robusto, Arturo Fuente Don Arturo Gran AniverXario dominicam habano.

Oh, and my beloved box of Anejo 77 sharks that If I could, I'd smoke one everyday of my life!


----------



## Juden (Jan 2, 2013)

My Opus Sharks, BBMF, Chili Pepper, and "A". Will be smoking one of my Opus Sharks on Friday for my 1st wedding anniversary!


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Zookie said:


> I got a few now that I think about it.
> 
> A couple of Siglo VI, a Oliva Masterblend I, Cohiba Behike, Padron 1926 40years, Padron 1964 85, 45, 46 years.
> 
> ...


:laugh: your list is about as long as mine! I dont plan on smoking any of my grails unless something really special were to pop up. This year im going to smoke a camacho liberty on the 4th and start doing that every year. However i will not be smoking my 2010 and under liberties, exp the barber pole!


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirty Rat

Need to find another one so I can smoke her when the time is right, she's sleeping right now in a perfect environment. 

If I win more than 80g in my next big poker tourney, she's ashes IMHO. :whoo:


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

Guess I should try and add a pic or it didn't happen, correct?

Enjoy, Drew Estates



I'll try and get a better pic when time permits.

:bathbaby:


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

Well gents looks like i will be burning one of my holy grails on sat may 18th because it will be our 10th anniversary being married! Now i just have to decide what one im going to burn i am thinking of maybe the bhk32 not sure yet.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Alec Bradley Fine and Rare -- 11/11/11 original release toro

Not my most expensive stick, but special to me. I have a great memory of the first sample I had, a night out with the good friends I split the box with. I can't seem to find the right occasion for the last one.


----------

